# [SOLVED] ipw2200 FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200

## elmar283

I'm trying to get my wireless up and running on a Acer Aspaire 1680 but have no success.

I followed the instruction on http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Ipw2200.

I have kernel gentoo-sources linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4. I'm using sys-apps/baselayout version 2.0.2.

First the module worked fine but now when I do 'modprobe ipw2200' I'll get an error message:

```

masterserver ~ # modprobe ipw2200

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg error (full dmesg is on the bottom )

```
[   23.404976] ipw2200: Unknown parameter `other'

[  161.083927] ipw2200: Unknown parameter `other'

```

I did install ipw2200-firmware. I'm not sure if this is still needed since I builed ipw2200 as a module.

/etc/conf.d/modules:

```

modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} ipw2200"

#module_ipw2200_args_2_6=""

```

Does anyone know what is going wrong?

I'm posting te rest of my configuration here:

cat /proc/cpu:

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 13

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 1500.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe bts est tm2

bogomips   : 2997.43

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:06.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

```

/etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

LINGUAS="nl nl_NL"

USE="acpi alsa dbus unicode -ipv6 -X -X11 -xorg -gtk -gnome -qt4 -kde dvd alsa cdr nls"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

dmesg:

```

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 (root@masterserver) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #14 Sun May 29 11:45:23 CEST 2011

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fee0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fee0000 - 000000001feec000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001feec000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection missing in CPU or disabled in BIOS!

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Acer Aspire 1680   /Aspire 1680   , BIOS 3A03 07/07/2004

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x1fee0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-C7FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   C8000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 01FF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] PAT not supported by CPU.

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000001fee0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 001fc00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  001fc00000 - 001fee0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 1fee0000 @ 1bfb000-1c00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f62c0 00014 (v00 ACER  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 1fee6235 00030 (v01 ACER   Kestrel  20020707  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 1feebf2c 00074 (v01 ACER   Kestrel  20020707 PTL  00000050)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 1fee6265 05CC7 (v01 ACER   Kestrel  20020707 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 1fefcfc0 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 1feebfa0 00038 (v01 ACER   Kestrel  20020707 PTL  00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 1feebfd8 00028 (v01 ACER   Kestrel  20020707  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 510MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 1fee0000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 1fee0000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001fee0

[    0.000000]   HighMem  empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001fee0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 130671

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 990 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 125698 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0x0 is invalid

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dec10000)

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s0 r0 d32768 u32768 alloc=1*32768

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 129649

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00000000:00000000)

[    0.000000] Memory: 509336k/523136k available (5471k kernel code, 13348k reserved, 2332k data, 340k init, 0k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfffe3000 - 0xfffff000   ( 112 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xe06e0000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 497 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfee0000   ( 510 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc179f000 - 0xc17f4000   ( 340 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc1557de9 - 0xc179ee8c   (2332 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1557de9   (5471 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:16 nr_irqs:16 16

[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=df408000 soft=df40a000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1498.715 MHz processor.

[    0.001003] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 2997.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=1498715)

[    0.001094] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.002009] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.002163] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.002219] Performance Events: 

[    0.002254] no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it.

[    0.002337] no hardware sampling interrupt available.

[    0.002381] p6 PMU driver.

[    0.002424] ... version:                0

[    0.002467] ... bit width:              32

[    0.002509] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.002552] ... value mask:             00000000ffffffff

[    0.002596] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.002640] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.002683] ... event mask:             0000000000000003

[    0.002729] CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 06

[    0.003551] ACPI: Core revision 20101013

[    0.010578] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0440)

[    0.011179] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.011297] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 7520 bytes left

[    0.012225] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.012631] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.013910] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd782, last bus=2

[    0.013957] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.020570] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.021583] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.026188] ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode

[    0.058040] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.058083] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.058192] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.060192] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRW (20101013/scan-723)

[    0.061332] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRW (20101013/scan-723)

[    0.061750] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRW (20101013/scan-723)

[    0.061941] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRW (20101013/scan-723)

[    0.062125] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRW (20101013/scan-723)

[    0.062314] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRW (20101013/scan-723)

[    0.062448] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRW (20101013/scan-723)

[    0.064967] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1d, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.065069] ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

[    0.065130] ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

[    0.065733] ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 1 docks/bays found

[    0.065782] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.066533] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.067914] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.067919] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.067923] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.067927] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (ignored)

[    0.067931] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (ignored)

[    0.067935] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x20000000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

[    0.067948] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:3580] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.067958] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    0.067994] pci 0000:00:00.1: [8086:3584] type 0 class 0x000880

[    0.068038] pci 0000:00:00.3: [8086:3585] type 0 class 0x000880

[    0.068079] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:3581] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.068129] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:24c2] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.068169] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x1800-0x181f]

[    0.068199] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:24c4] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.068239] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x1820-0x183f]

[    0.068268] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:24c7] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.068308] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x1840-0x185f]

[    0.068347] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:24cd] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.068367] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd00003ff]

[    0.068438] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.068444] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.068460] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:2448] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.068497] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:24cc] type 0 class 0x000601

[    0.068556] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1000-0x107f] claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.068615] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1180-0x11bf] claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    0.068673] pci 0000:00:1f.1: [8086:24ca] type 0 class 0x000101

[    0.068686] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.068696] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.068706] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.068715] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.068725] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x1860-0x186f]

[    0.068735] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 24: [mem 0x00000000-0x000003ff]

[    0.068760] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:24c3] type 0 class 0x000c05

[    0.068800] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x1880-0x189f]

[    0.068833] pci 0000:00:1f.5: [8086:24c5] type 0 class 0x000401

[    0.068847] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10: [io  0x1c00-0x1cff]

[    0.068856] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14: [io  0x18c0-0x18ff]

[    0.068866] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18: [mem 0xd0000c00-0xd0000dff]

[    0.068875] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c: [mem 0xd0000800-0xd00008ff]

[    0.068908] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.068913] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

[    0.068927] pci 0000:00:1f.6: [8086:24c6] type 0 class 0x000703

[    0.068942] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10: [io  0x2400-0x24ff]

[    0.068951] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 14: [io  0x2000-0x207f]

[    0.069003] pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.069008] pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# disabled

[    0.069030] pci 0000:01:00.0: [1002:4e50] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.069044] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.069052] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [io  0x3000-0x30ff]

[    0.069060] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0100000-0xd010ffff]

[    0.069082] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    0.069099] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.069128] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.069174] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.069179] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff]

[    0.069183] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.069206] pci 0000:02:02.0: [14e4:4401] type 0 class 0x000200

[    0.069221] pci 0000:02:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0204000-0xd0205fff]

[    0.069259] pci 0000:02:02.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x00003fff pref]

[    0.069274] pci 0000:02:02.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.069277] pci 0000:02:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.069282] pci 0000:02:02.0: PME# disabled

[    0.069298] pci 0000:02:04.0: [8086:4220] type 0 class 0x000280

[    0.069314] pci 0000:02:04.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0208000-0xd0208fff]

[    0.069369] pci 0000:02:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.069373] pci 0000:02:04.0: PME# disabled

[    0.069390] pci 0000:02:06.0: [104c:8031] type 2 class 0x000607

[    0.069405] pci 0000:02:06.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0209000-0xd0209fff]

[    0.069422] pci 0000:02:06.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.069425] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.069430] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# disabled

[    0.069446] pci 0000:02:06.2: [104c:8032] type 0 class 0x000c00

[    0.069462] pci 0000:02:06.2: reg 10: [mem 0xd020a000-0xd020a7ff]

[    0.069472] pci 0000:02:06.2: reg 14: [mem 0xd0200000-0xd0203fff]

[    0.069522] pci 0000:02:06.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.069524] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.069529] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# disabled

[    0.069544] pci 0000:02:06.3: [104c:8033] type 0 class 0x000180

[    0.069559] pci 0000:02:06.3: reg 10: [mem 0xd0206000-0xd0207fff]

[    0.069613] pci 0000:02:06.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.069615] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.069620] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# disabled

[    0.069654] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02] (subtractive decode)

[    0.069703] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.069708] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0200000-0xd05fffff]

[    0.069714] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.069718] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.069722] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.069754] pci_bus 0000:03: [bus 03-06] partially hidden behind transparent bridge 0000:02 [bus 02-02]

[    0.069819] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.069823] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.069967] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

[    0.069987] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

[    0.073073] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *6)

[    0.073279] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

[    0.073483] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *6)

[    0.073686] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *6)

[    0.073888] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10)

[    0.074072] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

[    0.074337] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 6) *0, disabled.

[    0.074601] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10)

[    0.074885] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.074943] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.075200] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.075356] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.075474] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.075561] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.075651] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.076020] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

[    0.076104] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.076149] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.076207] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009f800 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.076210] reserve RAM buffer: 000000001fee0000 - 000000001fffffff 

[    0.076448] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.076838] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.078188] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 7184 bytes left

[    0.080952] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.081001] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.081731] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

[    0.081735] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.081738] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.081741] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.081745] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.081748] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    0.081751] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    0.081755] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    0.081758] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.081761] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.081764] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.081768] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.081771] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.081774] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.081777] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.081781] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    0.081784] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    0.081787] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

[    0.081790] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x20000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.081794] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x00000000 window]

[    0.081867] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.081936] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    0.081940] pnp 00:01: [irq 8]

[    0.081994] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.082008] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00f0]

[    0.082011] pnp 00:02: [irq 13]

[    0.082062] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.082076] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

[    0.082079] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0081-0x008f]

[    0.082082] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0090-0x0091]

[    0.082084] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

[    0.082087] pnp 00:03: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.082090] pnp 00:03: [dma 4]

[    0.082148] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.082171] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

[    0.082174] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0024-0x0025]

[    0.082176] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0028-0x0029]

[    0.082179] pnp 00:04: [io  0x002c-0x002d]

[    0.082182] pnp 00:04: [io  0x164e-0x164f]

[    0.082184] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0030-0x0031]

[    0.082187] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0034-0x0035]

[    0.082190] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0038-0x0039]

[    0.082192] pnp 00:04: [io  0x003c-0x003d]

[    0.082195] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0050-0x0053]

[    0.082198] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0061]

[    0.082200] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0063]

[    0.082203] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0065]

[    0.082205] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0067]

[    0.082208] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0072-0x0077]

[    0.082210] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0080]

[    0.082213] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

[    0.082215] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0092]

[    0.082218] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00a4-0x00a5]

[    0.082221] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00a8-0x00a9]

[    0.082223] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00ac-0x00ad]

[    0.082226] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00b0-0x00b5]

[    0.082232] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

[    0.082235] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00b8-0x00b9]

[    0.082238] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00bc-0x00bd]

[    0.082240] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0600-0x060f]

[    0.082243] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0700-0x070f]

[    0.082246] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0800-0x080f]

[    0.082248] pnp 00:04: [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.082251] pnp 00:04: [io  0x1180-0x11bf]

[    0.082254] pnp 00:04: [io  0x01c0-0x01cf]

[    0.082256] pnp 00:04: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

[    0.082259] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0068]

[    0.082261] pnp 00:04: [io  0x006c]

[    0.082264] pnp 00:04: [io  0xfe00]

[    0.082267] pnp 00:04: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    0.082269] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0610-0x061f]

[    0.082272] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0068]

[    0.082274] pnp 00:04: [io  0x006c]

[    0.082277] pnp 00:04: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec1ffff]

[    0.082280] pnp 00:04: [mem 0xff800000-0xffbfffff]

[    0.082283] pnp 00:04: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.082286] pnp 00:04: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.082289] pnp 00:04: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.082292] pnp 00:04: [mem 0x000df800-0x000dffff]

[    0.082295] pnp 00:04: [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff disabled]

[    0.082462] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.082475] pnp 00:05: [mem 0xff800000-0xffffffff]

[    0.082527] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.082745] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0060]

[    0.082748] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0064]

[    0.082751] pnp 00:06: [irq 1]

[    0.082808] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.082878] pnp 00:07: [irq 12]

[    0.082939] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN1003 SYN1002 SYN1000 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.083788] pnp 00:08: [io  0x02f8-0x02ff]

[    0.083791] pnp 00:08: [irq 3]

[    0.083794] pnp 00:08: [dma 1]

[    0.084081] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs NSC6001 (active)

[    0.084277] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.084321] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.084376] system 00:04: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.084424] system 00:04: [io  0x0600-0x060f] has been reserved

[    0.084471] system 00:04: [io  0x0700-0x070f] has been reserved

[    0.084517] system 00:04: [io  0x0800-0x080f] has been reserved

[    0.084564] system 00:04: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

[    0.084610] system 00:04: [io  0x1180-0x11bf] has been reserved

[    0.084656] system 00:04: [io  0x01c0-0x01cf] has been reserved

[    0.084703] system 00:04: [io  0xfe00] has been reserved

[    0.084749] system 00:04: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.084796] system 00:04: [io  0x0610-0x061f] has been reserved

[    0.084843] system 00:04: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.084891] system 00:04: [mem 0xff800000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

[    0.084938] system 00:04: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.084986] system 00:04: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.085034] system 00:04: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.085082] system 00:04: [mem 0x000df800-0x000dffff] could not be reserved

[    0.119802] pci 0000:00:1e.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x20000000-0x25ffffff pref]

[    0.119860] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 5: assigned [mem 0x26000000-0x260003ff]

[    0.119911] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 5: set to [mem 0x26000000-0x260003ff] (PCI address [0x26000000-0x260003ff])

[    0.119971] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xd0120000-0xd013ffff pref]

[    0.120026] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.120071] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.120126] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff]

[    0.120174] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.120233] pci 0000:02:06.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x20000000-0x23ffffff pref]

[    0.120290] pci 0000:02:06.0: BAR 10: assigned [mem 0x28000000-0x2bffffff]

[    0.120338] pci 0000:02:02.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x24000000-0x24003fff pref]

[    0.120393] pci 0000:02:06.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x4000-0x40ff]

[    0.120440] pci 0000:02:06.0: BAR 8: assigned [io  0x4400-0x44ff]

[    0.120486] pci 0000:02:06.0: CardBus bridge to [bus 03-06]

[    0.120532] pci 0000:02:06.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x40ff]

[    0.120580] pci 0000:02:06.0:   bridge window [io  0x4400-0x44ff]

[    0.120628] pci 0000:02:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0x20000000-0x23ffffff pref]

[    0.120684] pci 0000:02:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0x28000000-0x2bffffff]

[    0.120733] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.120779] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.120828] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0200000-0xd05fffff]

[    0.120877] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x20000000-0x25ffffff pref]

[    0.121543] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.121549] pci 0000:02:06.0: enabling device (0104 -> 0107)

[    0.121712] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

[    0.121758] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    0.121764] pci 0000:02:06.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    0.121823] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.121827] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.121830] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.121834] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff]

[    0.121837] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.121841] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.121844] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd0200000-0xd05fffff]

[    0.121848] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x20000000-0x25ffffff pref]

[    0.121851] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.121854] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.121858] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x40ff]

[    0.121861] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [io  0x4400-0x44ff]

[    0.121865] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0x20000000-0x23ffffff pref]

[    0.121868] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 [mem 0x28000000-0x2bffffff]

[    0.121902] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.121993] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.122211] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.122377] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.122484] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    0.122531] TCP reno registered

[    0.122574] UDP hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.122623] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.122729] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.122862] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.122907] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.122950] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.123071] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.123083] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

[    0.123190] Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

[    0.123633] microcode: no support for this CPU vendor

[    0.145685] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.150315] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.150656] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.150968] msgmni has been set to 994

[    0.152040] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.152100] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.152358] sonypi: Sony Programmable I/O Controller Driver v1.26.

[    0.152522] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.152575] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.152661] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.1 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.152718] Hangcheck: Using getrawmonotonic().

[    0.152874] radeonfb 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.152926] radeonfb 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.153126] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 6

[    0.153173] PCI: setting IRQ 6 as level-triggered

[    0.153179] radeonfb 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

[    0.154334] radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

[    0.154380] radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=450.00 Mhz, System=210.00 MHz

[    0.154436] radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 35000

[    0.568050] Non-DDC laptop panel detected

[    0.642121] i2c i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

[    0.759103] i2c i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

[    0.876086] i2c i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

[    1.128029] radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

[    1.128073] radeonfb: Monitor 2 type CRT found

[    1.128120] radeonfb: panel ID string: QDS                     

[    1.128166] radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1280x800

[    1.128212] radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

[    1.128292] radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

[    1.174000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

[    1.193234] radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon 4e50 "NP"

[    1.193795] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    1.198058] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    1.198176] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    1.198257] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    1.198375] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    1.198447] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.198527] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    1.198557] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    1.198705] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

[    1.206106] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    1.206171] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (54 C)

[    1.242955] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.243062] [drm] radeon defaulting to userspace modesetting.

[    1.243328] [drm] Initialized radeon 1.33.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    1.244675] loop: module loaded

[    1.245037] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    1.245053] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.245127] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.245197] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: enabling device (0005 -> 0007)

[    1.245389] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 6

[    1.245456] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

[    1.248825] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.249300] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    1.252863] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    1.257286] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1860 irq 14

[    1.260735] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1868 irq 15

[    1.264444] firewire_ohci 0000:02:06.2: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.318056] firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:02:06.2, OHCI v1.10, 4 IR + 8 IT contexts, quirks 0x2

[    1.321561] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: CardBus bridge found [1025:0064]

[    1.324967] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: Enabling burst memory read transactions

[    1.328344] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

[    1.331767] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

[    1.335105] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: TI: mfunc 0x01a21b22, devctl 0x64

[    1.415386] ata2.01: NODEV after polling detection

[    1.418793] ata1.00: ATA-6: IC25N060ATMR04-0, MO3OAD4A, max UDMA/100

[    1.422137] ata1.00: 117210240 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    1.425611] ata2.00: ATAPI: QSI     DVDRW SDW-042, D363, max UDMA/33

[    1.432554] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.436565] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.440141] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      IC25N060ATMR04-0 MO3O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.443925] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte logical blocks: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

[    1.447643] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.451240] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.451363] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.455105] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.460590] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            QSI      DVDRW SDW-042    D363 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.469959] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 12x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.473770] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.477682] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.477794] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.481757]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.485860] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.611656] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x08b8, PCI irq 10

[    1.615465] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: Socket status: 30000006

[    1.619256] pci_bus 0000:02: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #02 to #06

[    1.623416] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.627445] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

[    1.631334] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.635300] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.635305] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.639363] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.643421] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    1.651309] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    1.651317] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xd0000000

[    1.665031] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.669260] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.673229] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.677214] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.681236] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

[    1.685280] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.685285] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.689418] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.693489] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 6, io base 0x00001800

[    1.697650] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.701690] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.705798] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 6

[    1.709813] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

[    1.713834] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.713838] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.717921] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.721911] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 6, io base 0x00001820

[    1.726105] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.730103] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.734091] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

[    1.738172] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.738176] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.742346] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.746494] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 6, io base 0x00001840

[    1.750816] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.754945] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.759198] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.763295] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.767424] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.771474] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.775586] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOU2] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.782393] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

[    1.786357] hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

[    1.791273] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.795095] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.798912] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.802708] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.806412] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.810291] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.814299] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.817889] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

[    1.821415] i2c /dev entries driver

[    1.825032] firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID 00c09f00001e2d07, S400

[    1.829005] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

[    1.832452] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.836429] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.840103] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.843917] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.848411] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.851925] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.855589] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    1.859205] Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.862843] Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.903027] hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

[    2.007028] hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

[    2.111027] hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

[    2.171035] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50715 usecs (2445 samples)

[    2.174512] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[    2.178643] ALSA device list:

[    2.182093]   #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with Cx20468-31 at irq 10

[    2.185547] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.189041] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (7958 buckets, 31832 max)

[    2.192684] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.196067] NF_TPROXY: Transparent proxy support initialized, version 4.1.0

[    2.199457] NF_TPROXY: Copyright (c) 2006-2007 BalaBit IT Ltd.

[    2.203306] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.206704] arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

[    2.209999] TCP cubic registered

[    2.213265] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.216525] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    2.219775] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    2.776581] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000/0x0

[    2.820922] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input4

[    2.854553] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[    2.876686] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    2.880058] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    2.883440] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    2.926708] devtmpfs: mounted

[    2.930034] Freeing unused kernel memory: 340k freed

[    2.933563] Write protecting the kernel text: 5472k

[    2.936916] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2048k

[    3.888511] kbd_mode used greatest stack depth: 6832 bytes left

[    3.945692] loadkeys used greatest stack depth: 6192 bytes left

[    3.949340] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 5984 bytes left

[    5.199588] udev: starting version 151

[    5.199639] udevd (1406): /proc/1406/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1406/oom_score_adj instead.

[    5.431538] libipw: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    5.431542] libipw: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[    5.493125] ipw2200: Unknown parameter `other'

[    5.527235] b44 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

[    5.535047] ssb: Core 0 found: Fast Ethernet (cc 0x806, rev 0x04, vendor 0x4243)

[    5.535055] ssb: Core 1 found: V90 (cc 0x807, rev 0x01, vendor 0x4243)

[    5.535061] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x02, vendor 0x4243)

[    5.554081] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:02:02.0

[    5.554111] b44: b44.c:v2.0

[    5.562564] b44 ssb0:0: eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:47:8b:46

[    6.069082] tmpfs: No value for mount option 'noev'

[    7.514105] Testing NX protection

[    7.514109] test_nx: stack was executable

[    7.514112] test_nx: heap was executable

[    7.514114] test_nx: .rodata section is executable

[    7.552818] fuse init (API version 7.15)

[    7.731265] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[    7.746560] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[    7.773982] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[    7.809901] ipw2200: Unknown parameter `other'

[    8.134215] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[    9.561833] Adding 524284k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:524284k 

[   13.706377] b44 ssb0:0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

[   13.706382] b44 ssb0:0: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

[   23.404976] ipw2200: Unknown parameter `other'

[  161.083927] ipw2200: Unknown parameter `other'

masterserver src # 

```

/usr/src/linux/.config:

[code]

masterserver src # cat /usr/src/linux/.config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux/i386 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 Kernel Configuration

# Sun May 29 11:43:57 2011

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_AUTO_IRQ_AFFINITY is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_PER_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_HARDIRQS_SW_RESEND is not set

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TINY_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBDAF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

#Last edited by elmar283 on Sun May 29, 2011 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elmar283

I think I solved the problem. It was in the /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200.conf. I mad this file to make the led work.

No the card works fine. The only problem now is that the interface is backgrounding. But this is not the place for it to ask.

----------

